# What's the officer, problem?



## girl3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

Of course I can say my AB3s. Ha ha ha...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

I bet you can work a PBT as well.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

5-0 said:


> I bet you can work a PBT as well.


Just lock your lips around this tube, get a tight seal and blow hard, just keep blowing till I tell you to stop.:shades_smile:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What the hell?


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

Since this thread will probably go the way of the other one. I will get my IN.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Can't we go straight to BANNED?

*If not, then please set up a badge bunny area where everybody can go be with these people if they choose too, without tying up the normal sections. Plenty o' fish, FB and other dating sites seem more appropriate. She's probably a troll from N.E. Shooters LOL!!!!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Can't we go straight to BANNED?


If she keeps up this shit it will happen.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

View attachment 2851


----------



## girl3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> View attachment 2849


ha ha ha!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

View attachment 2853


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

"IN"


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

IN


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

IN Message to the mods


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

holster jockeys.... haha 

IN!!


----------



## girl3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

What's someone gotta do to get locked around here...? Ha ha ha... locked!


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

IN before the lock!! Finally, for once!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

As I have noted in the shout box. Missy here, got 69 responses in her last thread befor it was locked down. Was that a strange coincidence? I think not.

Oh and...

In before the lock.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

IBTL


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

girl3000 said:


> What's someone gotta do to get locked around here...? Ha ha ha... locked!


You are killing me. You posted a most pointless thread ever in the history of this board. What was the whole idea behind the initial post? Getting locked is the least of your worries. Don't thik that I missed your feeble attempt at humor in that last post. What I want to know is, have you anything to bring to the table here? So fa it seems, you have brought nothing. There is not a bit of maturity in your posts. I am not calling for a ban of you, I am however contimplating the ignore feature. Unless you can start contributing in some way, I think that is what will happen to you here. There isn't even any humor in your posts.

Sorry, I don't want to sugar coat it for you.


----------



## girl3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

the other thread got locked...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

girl3000 said:


> the other thread got locked...


Yes it did and this one is locked now too. girl3k your schtick is getting old fast. Good luck with finding a date.


----------

